# directverify.in



## vj2017 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm creating this thread as a starting point to get more info on directverify.in, which is an online portal claims to help verifying certification in online.

It does not help to get Mark sheets Transcripts, which is most sought in any immigration process though.

But it claims Embassy can make a request to verify certification through online. Also one of my known contact received a update from SAQA to initiate a request through this directverify.in. I will post more info on later this week.

However if you aware or experienced about this portal please share it so that others can get benefited with


----------



## vj2017 (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks many others have aslo received similar request and all of them appears have sent documents without marksheets transcripts from University.

Do saqa require transcripts or authentic docs from directverify.in is a question


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

I haven't heard of this website. In my case, SAQA asked me to request my university to send my transcripts directly to SAQA. 

For Indian nationals, SAQA requires "full transcripts of academic record", as mentioned on their website (https://dfqeas.saqa.co.za/dfqeas/info/submit.pdf). If this portal is 'verifying' academic records without all the necessary documents being submitted by the applicants, something seems off. Wonder how SAQA is okay with it... then again, maybe not!


----------

